# Cozy `n Fresh litter?



## Yield (Aug 17, 2010)

So... my mom is a cheapo (lol) and bought some of the Cozy `n Fresh pine litter for my three bunbuns... is it an okay litter to use? I've never heard of anyone on this site using it, so I'm a bit wary.


----------



## Yield (Aug 17, 2010)

Eep. I wish someone would answer. Because I know I need to open the bag up and let it air out some so it doesn't smell too woody if I use it.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 17, 2010)

Gee..I dont know..Do you have a link to it?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2010)

Pine pellets, right? The website says it's kiln-dried, so it should be safe to use for your buns:

http://www.planetwiseproducts.com/cozynNpWhy.htm

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Yield (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Rue!


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Aug 17, 2010)

Yep I used Cozy N' Fresh before, then switched to Equine Fresh, which I believe is made by the same brand, but instead of paying $6 for 20lbs (CozyN'Fresh) we pay like $6.45 for 40lbs(EquineFresh). We don't use a lot of it, butwe line the edges and corners of our drop pans to help control ammonia and to absorb any liquid. Then we add kiln driedshavings(almostfine like a sawdust, just with no dust lol)Works wonders!


----------



## Yield (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the lining idea, but I feel my rabbits would eat it.. no, I KNOW they would D:

We're mixing our last bits of Yesterday's News with Cozy n Fresh and the buns don't mind it at all  Thank goodness!

Kiln Dried Shavings? Where do you get that? o.o


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> I love the lining idea, but I feel my rabbits would eat it.. no, I KNOW they would D:
> 
> We're mixing our last bits of Yesterday's News with Cozy n Fresh and the buns don't mind it at all  Thank goodness!
> 
> Kiln Dried Shavings? Where do you get that? o.o



Kiln Dried shavings you can get I believe at TSC or other pet stores, I know I've seen a lot of shaving brands, like aspen shavings and such carry kiln dried.

Our shavings are....Jc MrCrump shavings from Soldans pet and livestock supply.


----------



## Yield (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm.. okay. XD What exactly do you use the shavings for? Cause I'm a bit.. confused XD;;


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Aug 21, 2010)

lol I use the shavings as a mix with the pellets, I really don't remember why I started to in the first place, but it works wonders for my rabbitry.

With just using a litter pan, like for our pet Bella, I just use the pelleted bedding.


----------



## Yield (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh okay, I understand XD


----------



## Jayybee92 (Jan 3, 2016)

I recommend a hutch with a drop pan for your bunnies so they can't eat their litter. My doe is box trained and I use cozy n fresh in her box and it's awesome, it kills the odor and absorbs great. I change her box daily and it's cut cage cleaning in half. Her litter box also has a tray so she does not sit in the litter. My buck is a little more messy and I don't use litter just clean his drop pan daily.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 4, 2016)

Jayybee92 said:


> I recommend a hutch with a drop pan for your bunnies so they can't eat their litter. My doe is box trained and I use cozy n fresh in her box and it's awesome, it kills the odor and absorbs great. I change her box daily and it's cut cage cleaning in half. Her litter box also has a tray so she does not sit in the litter. My buck is a little more messy and I don't use litter just clean his drop pan daily.



This thread is 6 years old. Please check dates before replying to things, question was answered long ago. Create a new topic if you have another question.


----------

